# aging in used 1.75 bourbon barrel



## appleweld (Jul 19, 2010)

a friend of mine had a bourbon kit where you put 1.75l of a white sour mash whiskey in a small charred oak barrel. after it sat for a six months, we opened it and took a taste. i got the idea to refill the little barrel with an apple wine i got going. then let that age for a few months. any thoughts?


----------



## AlFulchino (Jul 20, 2010)

what did you taste?


----------



## Wade E (Jul 20, 2010)

Apple wine?? I dont know if Id like that much but to each their own. Now a Blackberry or something like that is another story!


----------



## Waldo (Jul 20, 2010)

I woul have to side with wade on this one. I don't think an Apple wine would be very good oaked


----------



## vcasey (Jul 20, 2010)

Ever heard of Apple Brandy? 
I would give it a shot, who knows it might turn out really nice or it could be terrible. But you'll never know until you try and its only a little bit. Just make sure you have enough left over to top off.


----------



## drgags (Jul 20, 2010)

just a side note...was at a winery in nova scotia calle Jost, who used barrells from a distillery also in nova scotia called Glenora, Jost would use the barrells for an ice wine. the barrells originally came from usa, tennessee, used for a whiskey. now that is recycling. the ice wine was awesome, sweet, oaky, and definitely could taste the scotch.....it was very rich in taste, bought 3 bottles. the scotch was good also, bought a 17 year old....all i need to taste now is that tennessee whiskey...maybe already have done so....


----------



## Brewgrrrl (Jul 20, 2010)

Wow, drgags - that ice wine sounds fantastic!


----------



## drgags (Jul 20, 2010)

maybe someone with a few more skills than me should try that recipe and let us all know how it works....need access to some good barrels though...i am still on wine making 101


----------



## Goodfella (Jul 20, 2010)

I used a touch of oak with my apple wine, I think it is nice. Just don't overdue it


----------



## appleweld (Jul 21, 2010)

to answer al's question, the bourbon that came from the little barrel had a good amber color, and the smell similar to woodford reserve, however the similarities stopped there. the taste was hot! it burned all the way down. the proof must be 150 or 160. kinda reminded me of bacardi 151. we lit some in a spoon and it flamed about the same. 
as for wade's suggestion, ive some blackberry in the primary now. so im torn as which to use. some more input would be appreciated. as for other wine i have besides the apple and blackberry in primary, i have in secondary some grapefruit, strawberry, rhubarb, a strawberry rhubarb mix, and a rhubarb strawberry mix. im playing with different combinations of those two to see what comes out best.


----------



## Wade E (Jul 21, 2010)

Not all brandy is aged in oak. I would like to try it but in much smaller quantity then oaking that much apple wine but blackberry is a given for oak. Its absolutely your wine to do what ever you want with though and thats why we make *OUR OWN *wine!


----------



## vcasey (Jul 22, 2010)

Just remember once you put a dark color wine in the barrel any light color wine you try in there will take on a red tint. Of the wines you list you have going the Apple and Blackberry are the best choices for you baby barrel. I don't know how much you have going or how sweet or dry they are but I would still be tempted to start with the apple and perhaps top it off with brandy or an apple/brandy combo. The blackberry would follow into the barrel. 
I have wanted one of those little barrels to play with for a while now and it'd be easy to make a bit extra for the barrel. My birthday is next month.........
Like Wade said its your wine have fun and do let us know how it turns out.


----------

